# rock/decorations leaning on glass?



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

So I got a bunch of lace rock that I want to put in my tank for Africans. My first instinct is to put the rock in the 'middle' of the bottom of the tank to not cause scratches or extra pressure on the sides. Then I think...if the rocks are in the middle then there will be just as much open (swim) space in the back as in the front, and i certainly would like my fish swimming in the front so I can see them

Besides the obvious of not resting rocks on the heater and filter intakes is there any problem with moving the pile of rocks as far back as I can? Maybe even stacking, leaning, or resting them against the back side of glass itself? The tank has no leaks but I want to make sure I am not adding too much pressure in addition to the water or too much pressure in just small touching points on the glass.

Am I over-thinking this? =)

Thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

cdavitt said:


> Am I over-thinking this? =)


Yes. :lol: 
Just make sure they're stable and that the first layer of rocks are on the glass and not just sitting on the sand/gravel. Keep sand/gravel from getting between the rocks and the glass on the sides and back.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I have had a few leaning against the glass but it always made me nervous when I was moving things around. I now have an acrylic tank with nothing leaning against the sides.

I think for the most part you are ok as long as 90% of the support is under the leaning rock, I do know you will get algae or diatoms building up quicker where the rocks are touching. And try not to have any really pointy edges against the glass!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They can scratch the glass and it's hard to clean the algae off the glass at the touchpoint. I like mine free-standing in the middle.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would say you might be missing the point of having the rocks for many fish. The rocks may, at times, keep you from seeing them but that is why the fish want the rocks. They feel the need to hide sometimes. If you do put them away from the glass it creates more hiding spaces and they will be more comfortable. Most will not go there and stay. They may in fact not feel they need to hide and you will see them MORE. I do not put rocks next to the glass for this and it also creates a spot where algae will grow and I can't clean it without moving the rocks. I leave an inch so my mag cleaner will fit in to clean.


----------



## cdavitt (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks! My favorite part about this forum is the differences of opinion. I know there isnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t a right way to do anything, but it's great to see differing opinions without someone just getting flamed for it like on most forums. I also appreciate all the knowledge and experience that is freely shared here. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d much rather get info from the horseÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s mouth than Google or ask someone at a LFS.

I certainly will post pics on this forum when the tank is redone and full of Mbuna.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about leaning rock against glass. 
Currently I have about 5-6 pieces of NY Bluestone that are 5-6" wide x 1/2" thick x 15" long leaning against my glass. 
Here is the trick - I use the suction clips for heater with the "U" shaped ends to hold the rocks in place. 
Of course, the suction cups aren't as obvious when used on the backs and side of the tank.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey someone with the same concern I have or had!

I have a couple of huge pieces of lace rock (literally have to use both hands to carry) along with small pieces. I started with the large lace rocks along the center of the tank leaving room front, rear, and sides for the fish to swim - they love it. Also I had the same concern of scratches on the glass. Lace rock as you know is very rough and corners sharp. Just becareful as it will scratch the glass!

Almost every few days I find my self trying to re-arrange the rocks (it's an addiction). I now have the rocks closer to the rear but still enough room for fish to swim and enough to get back there if I need to clean. This leaves a couple inches of additional room to the front of the tank where I've recently added some lava rocks as an ascent (interior decorating!? maybe..  )

I'll take some pictures soon to share.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

sir/master.

can i put the green chicken wire at the bottom most part then ill put the rocks on it( im talking about the base). what can u suggest so dat the rocks would not be directly in the bottom glass.

Pile of Rocks---
Chicken Wire---
Glass---

thanks for the help.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Bingo said:


> sir/master.
> 
> can i put the green chicken wire at the bottom most part then ill put the rocks on it( im talking about the base). what can u suggest so dat the rocks would not be directly in the bottom glass.
> 
> ...


Alot of people recommend the Light Diffuser or "Egg Crate" it is sold at home improvement stores by the ceiling tiles. works great for that and all kinds of other uses as well.

Like this stuff,
http://www.sparklelight.com/WhiteEggcrate.htm


----------



## Bingo (Apr 19, 2011)

ok thanks a lot for the info sir. i hope i can find it in ACE hardware. wheew this forum helps me alot. thanks again sirs/masters

More powe and Happy Fish Keeping. :fish:


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

If your cichlids dig they will dig up the egg crate and it looks really crappy and stuff when the sand and stuff moves since you can see it. I've never used egg crate don't really think it needed I have about 70lbs of rock in my 90


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

des said:


> I'll take some pictures soon to share.


Here are some pics. Let me know what you think. I probably need more rock since it looks overstocked? Any suggestions would be really helpful. Thanks.

Entire tank view









Right side view









Left side view









Center view


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

get more of that cool lace rock! looks great. thx for posting


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If rocks are stacked against the sides of the tank, you run the risk of fish wedging themselves in-between the rocks and glass. - I learned _that _the hard way, LOL! :roll: :lol:

Nice tank, *des*!


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

I stacked all mine in the middle. There is one that almost butts up against the side of the tank, but like others said I tried to leave room in the back so the fish can "hide" and so they can have tunnels as well as caves to "play" in. It's a glass aquarium and I was warned not to let the rocks touch the sides so I kept with that rule.


















My fish are coming tomorrow. So I might end up taking some of the rock out as, per recommendation I'm overcrowding with 34 fish in a 75 gal. All juveniles, so they're small. See how they do after I put them in there and will remove some of the rock if they need more space. Breeder looked at the pics and said I should be fine, but we'll see.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks good! 
Bey you can't wait to get the fish!  -What is your stock list?


----------



## 69183 (Apr 25, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> It looks good!
> Bey you can't wait to get the fish!  -What is your stock list?


1 - Synodontis multipunctatus (Cuckoo Cat) 
7 - Labidochromis Caeruleus (Yellow Lab)
7 - Pseudotropheus sp. Acei (Msuli) (Yellow Tail Acei) 
7 - Pseudotropheus Socolofi
12 - Pseudotropheus Demasoni (Pombo Rock)


----------

